# Ultimate fishing show



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

tincanary said:


> My biggest gripe about the show, now it feels like a big garage sale. Back when it was at the Palace, it featured many manufacturers showing off their latest and greatest gear. Now you never see reps from the manufacturers preparing you to un-ass the wallet.


All I hope is whenever it is, cause I'm not sure it won't be postponed even later, is that you will have a booth there !....


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

50incher said:


> All I hope is whenever it is, cause I'm not sure it won't be postponed even later, is that you will have a booth there !....


I don't think it's going to happen this year, I have a little one coming in the beginning of March  2022 though, I'll definitely be there. I have quite a bit planned on the reel end of things plus much more.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

tincanary said:


> I don't think it's going to happen this year, I have a little one coming in the beginning of March  2022 though, I'll definitely be there. I have quite a bit planned on the reel end of things plus much more.


Congrats to you and yours :chillin:


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6667supersport said:


> Congrats to you and yours :chillin:


Thanks! I already got one of those baby backpack things so I can have him on the front of me while chucking bait lol. His thumb game will be top notch before he can read


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I always enjoy going to the show, as it normally falls during that time of the year when I am needing a "fishing fix". Seeing all of the boats is awesome, even though I am not really shopping. The usually only buy from the same few booths way in the back every year that have some great clearance or bulk pricing. Franks is one of them. I was looking forward to picking up some Bandits and a few other things.


----------



## Blackeyes (Mar 26, 2017)

Going to have to miss the event this year due to border closure; 4 of us been going to the show for quite a while now; never spend much do to exchange but always a great outing


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Any update on if it's still scheduled?


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Any update on if it's still scheduled?


I believe it is going to happen at the end of March, don't quote me on it, I swear I read that's when it was going to happen.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Any update on if it's still scheduled?


The website is showing March 25,26,27,28, if that is indeed correct.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

frenchriver1 said:


> Appears it has been moved to March 25 through March 28.


i hope selfishly it gets pushed back again. I’m outta town that week


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

It ain't looking good for March. Just saw on news this morning that they are using the foyer at suburban showplace as a vaccination site starting today. The building's owners are offering that space rent free for the next six months for vaccines.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

piketroller said:


> It ain't looking good for March. Just saw on news this morning that they are using the foyer at suburban showplace as a vaccination site starting today. The building's owners are offering that space rent free for the next six months for vaccines.


Get vaccinated and hit the fishing show all in the same morning LOL


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6667supersport said:


> Get vaccinated and hit the fishing show all in the same morning LOL


Free entry if you get jabbed. I'll take it.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

It’s only for Oakland County residents, so I don’t think either of you guys would be allowed in.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

piketroller said:


> It ain't looking good for March. Just saw on news this morning that they are using the foyer at suburban showplace as a vaccination site starting today. The building's owners are offering that space rent free for the next six months for vaccines.


Its a huge place. I cant imagine they would be using more than a small fraction of their space for vaccinations. They can run conferences, banquets and multiple trade shows at the same time.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

DirtySteve said:


> Its a huge place. I cant imagine they would be using more than a small fraction of their space for vaccinations. They can run conferences, banquets and multiple trade shows at the same time.


Hell, if they just dump the boat displays, then it might work. Some may disagree with me, but that area typically has much less traffic than the rest of show, by a long shot. I think the majority goes in hopes of finding cheap tackle. On the flip side, the pandemic has renewed interest in outdoor hobbies, and more will probably be looking at boats this time around. Hard to say.


----------

